# 7x7x7 Blindfolded Success (with Pop)



## Mikel (May 13, 2013)

On my 7th attempt, I was finally able to solve the 7x7x7 blindfolded!

Total time: 1:22:38.50
Memo time: [46:20]

It also had a pop that I was luckily able to fix. The pop is at 4:44 in the video.

Methods:
Centers: U2
Wings: r2
Midges: M2
Corners: OP

[video=youtube_share;wr02YI1bvMg]http://youtu.be/wr02YI1bvMg[/video]


----------



## etshy (May 13, 2013)

Congrats  very very impressive 
what's your 4BLD and 5BLD times ?


----------



## makssl6911 (May 13, 2013)

Good job! Really impresive.


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2013)

etshy said:


> Congrats  very very impressive
> what's your 4BLD and 5BLD times ?



PB's are:

4x4: 7:50.74
5x5: 16:14.68


----------



## Ollie (May 13, 2013)

You did it! Goal achieved  Nicely done, I need to join this club soon


----------



## etshy (May 13, 2013)

Mikel said:


> PB's are:
> 
> 4x4: 7:50.74
> 5x5: 16:14.68



that's impressive  

what methods did you use in this solve ?


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2013)

etshy said:


> that's impressive
> 
> what methods did you use in this solve ?



I updated the original post with them but I used U2 centers, r2 wings, M2 midges, and OP corners.


----------



## uniacto (May 13, 2013)

I liked that reaction.


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2013)

Awesome! And nice job fixing the pop, that must have been pretty stressful.

Sub-hour next? :3


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Awesome! And nice job fixing the pop, that must have been pretty stressful.
> 
> Sub-hour next? :3



Thanks!

I probably could sub-hour if I rushed memo and learned commutators.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2013)

Wow, congratulations!

I would have been so afraid I might have accidentally stopped the timer while looking for the piece after that pop. Nice job safely recovering the piece.


----------



## JianhanC (May 14, 2013)

That pop fix was so chill :tu I would have been pissed even during a sighted solve.


----------

